# Kobalt 80V 20" Blower Problem



## NoSmoke (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello all, I have recently purchased a Kobalt battery operated snowblower (from Lowes Canada) and have a recurring problem. The blower cuts out under light load (an inch or two of dry, non-packed snow with a moderate forward speed) often within a couple of seconds but it varies somewhat. It is then necessary to repeat the start sequence (push button & squeeze lever) and this always restarts the blower immediately. The odd thing is, my current blower is a replacement as the first one I bought which had the same problem. Loews replaced the unit with no problem but had nothing to say as to whether this was normal or abnormal functioning of the blower.

I was a bit skeptical about the expected performance of such a blower but after watching a couple of YouTubes, I decided to try one (one YouTube showed the blower going through about 6 inches of snow at a pretty good pace and without any apparent problems) and I have not seen this issue mentioned in the comments section of the Lowes (and Rona) web sites.

So, my question is, is this frequent cut out normal for such a blower or was I unlucky and got two bad ones in a row? I wonder if there is an adjustable overload protector somewhere in the circuitry that is faulty or maybe not set properly? I haven't talked to Kobalt directly yet but will do so tomorrow and would appreciate having some independent opinions or information from the group before doing so.

Thanks in advance for any help....


----------



## NoSmoke (Feb 3, 2019)

Think I may have found the problem. Even though it's still on warranty I decided to take a look at the internals of the power switch/safety interlock mechanism. Looks like the power switch was not being held closed very securely and was switching off randomly (which explains why the cutting off did not seem to be very closely related to the snow load on the blower). Anyhow, I disabled the safety interlock button and the power switch now stays closed (as long as the power on/off lever is squeezed).

Odd though that the first one had the same problem - design or assembly fault? I didn't try to analyse or correct the basic problem as the safety interlock is a bit of a PITA in any case...

Now that it seems to be working BTW, I might add I am pretty impressed with what it can do, at least for a one stage blower. I imagine the larger two stage, self propelled model would be even better.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for the post, it is always interesting to hear about different machines. Especially when I don't have a clue what the problem might be.:wink2:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Did you find anything in your owners manual regarding this?


----------



## NoSmoke (Feb 3, 2019)

micah68kj said:


> Did you find anything in your owners manual regarding this?



Nada.


----------



## NoSmoke (Feb 3, 2019)

WVguy said:


> Thanks for the post, it is always interesting to hear about different machines. Especially when I don't have a clue what the problem might be.:wink2:


I'm no guru either - sometimes you get lucky :grin:

BTW, I did a search b/f posting and didn't find a whole lot here on battery blowers. Maybe that will change as, IMO, the newer Li ion batteries are a game changer and key to what's now available in power tools esp in terms of power and duration. I also have a battery chain saw and leaf blower and they both work very well at least for small to medium sized jobs. I also like a lot the charge retention time of the Li batteries - they can go for months w/o loosing a significant amount of charge.


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

Recently a guy from church said he got a battery type blower and was very pleased with it. He has a small two car drive and says it works really good with plenty of battery left over. Sorry, I don't recall what brand. But it was a positive experience for him.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Where I was working last year I noticed the lady was clearing around her car with a dust pan (light snow couple inches).... I said OK. About 2 weeks later we got a few inches of heavier stuff and I noticed the husband out with a rechargeable snow blower. He could do a couple feet and then had to wait a few minutes....let cool maybe Im not sure. Any ways next time I was by there they were back to the shovel and I haven't seen the blower since. They only had a small drive with 3 vehicles end to end., not much to clear but appears it was too much for an electric. I dont know the brand or specs of the blower. Maybe the operator was pushing it too hard.Hardly seemed like a winner.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

It's going to take a heck of a battery and electric motor to chew up the heavy ice and snow at the end of the driveway after a big storm. When and if that ever happens it will be a game changer.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think battery blowers are like battery cars. Presently they can do some of the functions of their gas driven brothers and sisters but they are limited. I love the idea and I'm pretty sure they are coming but there still is a lot of work to do until the average guy can be convinced it's the way to go. Need to find a way to have more operating hours for those with bigger areas or multiple properties to clear and battery costs that make sense compared to maintenance on a gas engine.

Just mho on the future.

For a small area or a deck an electric might be a really smart choice.

.


----------



## gogrp89 (Dec 10, 2019)

my Kobalt 80V (2x40V) works on inches of now. the problem I have is that the handle is too high for me to cotrol the machine,I need the handle at lower height or bent downwords as wekl as the trigger is easy to close by pressing down like some gas mowever instead of pulling up with fingers. I dnot have large hands

another problem is with compacted snow beneath an inch or two no compacted havey snow gives traction trouble to the self propelling wheels.
I have a hard time finding tire chain for the 7" wheels. anyone has suggestion where to get them? I live in alberta canada


----------



## Chris.b (Dec 15, 2020)

NoSmoke said:


> Think I may have found the problem. Even though it's still on warranty I decided to take a look at the internals of the power switch/safety interlock mechanism. Looks like the power switch was not being held closed very securely and was switching off randomly (which explains why the cutting off did not seem to be very closely related to the snow load on the blower). Anyhow, I disabled the safety interlock button and the power switch now stays closed (as long as the power on/off lever is squeezed).
> 
> Odd though that the first one had the same problem - design or assembly fault? I didn't try to analyse or correct the basic problem as the safety interlock is a bit of a PITA in any case...
> 
> Now that it seems to be working BTW, I might add I am pretty impressed with what it can do, at least for a one stage blower. I imagine the larger two stage, self propelled model would be even better.


I have been having the same problem. Do you happen to have a picture of how you fixed it? Thanks for talking about this!


----------

